# Poema



## Poema86 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I'm Jarno, and im from Holland  .

i study for animal care.

my interests are, Insects like butterfly's, grasshoppers and mantids ofcourse! i got 4 diadem snakes and i like lizards a lot  

I started a fieuw years ago with 5 Sphodromantis lineola's, now i got one couple of them (but i dont care for them they are from someone else  ) i had a couple of Hymenopus coronatus but when de female got adult the male died  (if someone haves a male..  ) and i got 1 Hierodula membranecae female.

i dont know what to say anymore if u got any question's you can always ask me!

some of my mantis now and when i started.

My first couple S. lineola. (please dont mind the copyricht names.. they sayd that it was a viridis later i noticed that it was lineola :roll: )












the female- sub sub sub adult  






and ofcourse adult (just after changing skin)






the male adult. so beautiful

 






and the Hierodula


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome Holland, Poema86... glad to have you join in!


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks !

well i have seen this forum but when i wanted to join it i lost the name  

when i was surfing on the web this afternoon i found it again and joined  

mantids are awesome so i had to join this forum :roll: :wink:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome! I like lizards a lot too. You've got a nice collection of animals.


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome. NIce pics.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 12, 2007)

thanx all,

but my collection needs to get bigger  i need a male H. coronatus and a male H. membranecae then im happy with the mantids and than i can build a cage for some frog's


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 12, 2007)

Grrr i need a male H. membrace :evil:


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 12, 2007)

`hehe a hard species eh :twisted:

my male died just a fieuw hours before de female started to change her skin....


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome, Jarno1


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

